# Dream Gun



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

What would be your dream gun? The one gun that you could buy for hunting, target shooting, or collecting. For me it would either be a Sig p210 in 9mm or the Smith and Wesson 952 in 9mm. Both companies say they are the most accurate pistols in the world. If I save up my nickels I might be able to buy the 952 by Spring, I hope my wife doesn't read this!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

HMMMMMM - For hunting, a 629 w/8 3/8" magna-ported brl. w/red dot sight. Target shooting, a 1911 in .45 ACP ofcourse. I have Wilson & Springfields. Collecting, I'm still partial to the WWII 1911's. Sorry, couldn't come up with a "one gun does it all" for this one  :lol: - Bob


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

I know it is hard! After I made that first post I thought of two more! I used to have a 629 6 1/2 ported barrel with a red dot scope. I sold it so I could buy my 460. I have regreted it since. It was perfect, I even had a trigger job done on it (Duncans sold it in two days). I can always go and buy another one I guess. All of your guns mentioned are sweeeet


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

In a rifle my choice would be a Weatherby 30-378.

Handgun would have to be an Ed Brown custom 1911


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Northbound, I second the 30-378 in a weatherby. I have a friend who has one and that is one impressive round. When he touches it off it moves the air around you. Very accurate and just drops deer on the spot. As for a handgun I would opt for the 454 casul.

Grizzly.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Handgun - would have to be a Ed Brown Cobra Carry, Commander Bobtail 1911 with a custom Caspian Arms damascus slide.

Rifle - Nesika Precision w/ Stainless Steel action/bbl, in 6mm PPC with custom fit Dakota stock and Zeiss optics. Of course I'd need all the reloading gear and a place to shoot it.

Shotgun - Thats a tough one. Right now it would be a Weatherby 20ga SXS, but I wouldn't mind having one of those fancy, expensive European models either. Preazzi, Ljutic, H&H...


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I want a beautiful 20 ga O/U

and a S&W M66

and a SIG 229

and a S&W M686

and a . . . .


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

Rifle.......Kimber Montana 7wsm

Shotgun.......Ruger Gold Label


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Handgun: TC Encore with a 15" barrel in 45-70
Rifle: Savage Model 99 EG in 358 Winchester
Shotgun: Ithaca SKB Dbbl 26" in 20 guage


----------



## kidtwist (Oct 22, 2005)

Barret M-82 A1. A little heavy and expensive for plinking and a wee bit of overkill for hunting, but the thread was about dream guns.:evilsmile :mischeif:


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Since we're dreaming here.....

Holland & Holland Double Rifle in .375 H&H
Rose & Scroll Engraving, Ivory Sights, Leather case.

It would be the perfect gun for putting down those ferocious, charging Northern Michigan whitetails!

Now if I only had a spare $50,000 lying around......:lol:


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

How about one of these, bolt action double rifle

http://www.connecticutshotgun.com/guns/8731.htmhttp://www.connecticutshotgun/gun/8731.htm


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

rifle-Jack O'Connors .270, that i read about in Outdoor Life and Field and Stream growing up
pistol-a fully automatic glock 19. woo hoo!!!!!
shotgun-ANY Charles Daly side by side in 28 ga.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

An English best double in a 16 ga would be nice. However, if I had $20-30,000 gathering dust somewhere I could probably find a more appropriate use.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

My dream gun would be one that would really take a miracle to obtain as opposed to just going into debt furter:lol:

For a rifle that would be one of Jack O'Conner's Winchester Model 54's. It would one that was stocked by Al Linden of Dowagiac and it would wear either a Lyman 48 peep or a Lyman Alaskan scope. I'm sure these are sitting in a safe or museum somewhere.

Handgun would have to be one of Elmer Kieth's six-guns. Probably a Grover's #5 SAA in .44 Special. One with a steer carved into the grip and express sights.

Shotgun would be something with a classy name like Purdy, Parker, or Aya.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Lazzeroni topped with a fine german scope would do the trick.

or for something different a real H&H double rifle.


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

northbound and grizzly:

I am just curious, what is so great about this weatherby 30-378? Is it a special rifle or round (is it also rare)? I hunt in the thumb and don't know much about rifles. Two years ago my father did give me his weatherby 300 that he used to use when he went moose hunting in Canada. It is a very nice rifle, it is a shame I don't have a place to hunt with it:sad: I think I have fired about 10 rounds out of it since I have had it:sad: .


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll throw in a second vote for the Barrett. 

I have achieved critical mass in all other categories of interest. Now I acquire based solely upon whimsy. :evil:


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Smith & Wesson man said:


> northbound and grizzly:
> 
> I am just curious, what is so great about this *weatherby*​ 30-378? Is it a special rifle or round (is it also rare)? I hunt in the thumb and don't know much about rifles. Two years ago my father did give me his *weatherby*​ 300 that he used to use when he went moose hunting in Canada. It is a very nice rifle, it is a shame I don't have a place to hunt with it:sad: I think I have fired about 10 rounds out of it since I have had it:sad: .


The difference is not a whole bunch, the .300 Weatherby​ is a slammer plain and simple. The manufactures have to sell guns *thats*​ why you see new rounds come and go.

30-378 will be around for while because of it's deserved popularity, but I can *guarantee*​ you that your dads .300 will work well for you if you ever pull that Michigan Elk permit or go out west, heck hunt up north with it.


----------



## bucks-n-trout (Nov 24, 2004)

I would like to have Hitler's personal Luger and Wyat Earp's buntline. Then I could sell them for about $ 1,500,000 and buy several high quality guns, a new 4x4 and 200 acres of prime hunting ground. ( invest the rest)

RB


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

bucks-n-trout:

I think they had both of those guns on the history channel. The show was tales of the gun I think. Those two were on the top ten most expensive handguns in the world.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Handgun*: S&W Model 629 with the 8 3/8" barrel in 44 Mag.

*Rifle*: Winchester Model 70 Pre-64 in 338 Win. Mag. (I know someone who has two, one is in .270)

*Shotgun*: An American made SxS preferably a Winchester Model 21, single trigger, Beavertail Forearm in 20 ga. choke Skeet 1 and Skeet 2.

Not really a HUGE Dream, but a Dream none the less. FRANK

Bonz 54

It's like Christmas, with Guns...


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I can't believe that's all the Dreamers we have here!!!  FRANK

Bonz 54

It's like Christmas, with Guns...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shotgun - Kolar
Bolt Rifle - HS, already have it
Double Rifle - Searcy in .470


----------



## Relentless (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Shot gun would be a white lightning 16 with a 26" barrel

Rifle would be a Ruger #1 in a 300 weatherby.


----------



## t_steinhauer444 (Dec 7, 2005)

Pistol: I have a sig p226 .40cal for my duty gun -love it- very accurate, good energy, may save my but some day.lets here it for sig-sauer 

Rifle: I'll make a third vote for the barrett, who wouldn't want one?

Shotgun: It would be a 10gauge double 

"If only dreams came true"


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Rifle: Blaser R93-- With barrels in .25-06 and .338 Win Mag

Shotgun: Browning Superposed in 12 and 20, or maybe a Perrazzi

Pistol: I guess a S&W 629 in .44 Mag with 8 1/2 barrell.

Chris


----------



## ricknflint (Jun 15, 2000)

I've got a Rem. Model 7 in .308 that I'm thinking of having customized with a new barrel(26") and restocked in a fancier grade of walnut. 
Shotgun: Ruger Gold Label in 28ga. if they ever come out with one.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Rifle- Doug Turnbull Custom 45-70

Pistol- Ed Brown something super tactical and custom

Shotgun- AyA #2 Custom


----------



## crazyfishgame (May 21, 2005)

The weatherby 30-378 is going to be my next gun. I'm sure it has way to much power for what I would use it for. But heck it would be fun and look great in my gun collection!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Handgun  1911 race gun :coolgleam 

Rifle  Twin 50 Cal. Electric Gattling gun mounted to my Cobra gun ship  

Shotgun  Kreighoff single barrel Trap


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

10 ga Parker Side by Side, I feel it already and I havent shot it yet.:SHOCKED: 

Mykass


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

338 Lapua Mag.....

Good for prarie dogs to dangerous game....

Might be a bit much for prarie dogs, but if you got a big stick, swing it I say

:lol:


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

Handgun - 5-screw S&W 4" Mod 29 w/3/4 coverage scroll engraving and carved ivory grips

Rifle - Winchester pre-64 Mod 70 tropical rifle in 375 H&H, engraved, with gold inlays and custom walnut stock.

Shotgun - Winchester Mod 21, 12 ga, pidgeon grade skeet gun


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

we play this one all the time...........

handgun-Model-627 Smith-perfect 8 shot .357 

rifle-.50 Beowolfe(actually been ordered )

shotgun-USAS-12-hard to go wrong with full auto 12 GA:evilsmile 

for some 2nd places, I really like the kimber Desert Warrior, just haven't shot one yet
and those Wild West takedown .50's sound like alot of fun, and could even use it here on the venison


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

I have that model (627). It is a nice set up. I never had a revolver before that had the moon clips before. They are not that expensive as some of the other performance models. I think I paid around $800 for mine new. I bought it at Duncans during SMith and Wesson days and they take a discount off all the handguns. Bears in Saint Charles has one, but I am not sure what the price is. It is a dream to shoot, but to me not a "dream gun" price.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Relentless said:


>


 

MUST BE A DUCK HUNTER


----------



## Bross (Feb 4, 2006)

30 378 weatherby mag with accu brake 600 yards on deer no problem. just flips them.$ 5 a shot:16suspect


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Already have mine!!!







[/IMG]


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Discription please ! Bob


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

chamookman,

This is my Open class pistol I use for USPSA and IPSC competitions (along with pins). It is a STI that was built by Dawson Precision. It is a 9mm major powerfactor gun, Cmore scope, grip done by Advanced Performance Shooting. I just had the new STI barrel and comp installed by Bedell Custom, and the hard chrome done by Virgil Tripp.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

kingfishcam said:


> Already have mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what I'm talking about! :woohoo1:


----------

